# Sonntag; 07.08.05 um 12:00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte



## ouchylove (1. August 2005)

Hallo allesamt,

hat jemand mal wieder Lust eine schöne Runde am Sonntag in den Habes zu fahren. 

Es wird alles gefahren, was uns unter die Nase kommt, das Tempo sollte nicht zu langsam sein, aber auch nicht zu schnell und die Pausen sollte es konzentriert am Ende der Ausfahrt geben mit eine netten Einkehr ... man kann auch kurz nach Harburg reinfahren und Eis essen gehen, das ist dort nämlich ganz lecker.


Wäre doch mal wieder nett !!!!!!!!

verena


----------



## JanV (2. August 2005)

Tach Verena,

Ich bin wie immer interessiert aber ich werde leider nächstes WE die Travemünder Gegend unsicher machen. 

Auf alle Fälle hast Du recht: In Harburg kann man ganz leckeres Eis essen   .
Warum denkst Du dass ich auf die richtige    Elbseite wohne???

Ich hoffe dass sich noch jemanden meldet und wünsche Euch schon mal viel Spaß   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janny (2. August 2005)

Ich werde zwar nicht mitfahren, aber wollte mal wissen, ob Ihr noch andere Eisdealer in Harburg kennt, ausser dem in der Lämmertwiete und dem in der Fussgängerzone (falls es den überhaupt noch gibt). Bin nämlich auch eissüchtig.


----------



## John Rico (2. August 2005)

Das scheint sich zu einem Eis-ess-Thread zu entwickeln...     


Spaß beiseite, ich würde gern mitkommen, aber könntest du noch etwas genauer ausführen, wie weit, wie schnell etc.?

Will ja nicht zum Bremsklotz werden...


----------



## Silvi (3. August 2005)

Moin Verena,

wenn das Wetter es am Sonntag zulässt sind Andre und ich auch dabei.

Bis dahin
Silvi


----------



## Rabbit (3. August 2005)

Silvi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das Wetter es am Sonntag zulässt sind Andre und ich auch dabei.


Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## juk (3. August 2005)

Hallo zusamm,

dürfen auch Biker aus der schönen Hansestadt Bremen teilnehmen? Würde auch gerne mal die Harburger Berge bezwingen, bilde mir auch ein nicht allzu schlecht in Form zu sein.   Wo liegt denn die besagte Hütte?

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## gnss (3. August 2005)

das ist ein parkplatz an der b73 links neben der a7.


----------



## Sanz (4. August 2005)

> Wo liegt denn die besagte Hütte?



Auf der A7 Autobahnabfahrt Heimfeld runter und links auf die B73 Richtung Stade. Nach ca. 2 km liegt die Kärntner Hütte auf der linken Seite etwas im Wald versteckt.

Andre


----------



## Rabbit (4. August 2005)

juk schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt denn die besagte Hütte?


Guckst Du >HIER<
Von Bremen die A1 Richtung Hamburg. Am Buchholzer Dreieck weiter auf der A261 (Verbindung zur A7) Richtung Hamburg-West/Elbtunnel/Flensburg und dann weiter wie von Sanz beschrieben!

BTW: Wenn Du das Viadukt der Autobahn unterquert hast ordne dich auf der linken Spur ein und sobald eine kleine Linksabbiegerspur auftaucht, nutze Sie!

Wenn Du nach dem Autobahnviadukt eine weitere Ampel passierst, dann bist Du bereits einen Tick zu weit!


----------



## ouchylove (6. August 2005)

hallo allesamt ...


leider sieht das Wetter ja nicht so dolle aus ... morgens soll es noch am besten werden. Daher würde ich das ganze gerne auf 11:00 Uhr verschieben. Sollte es aus Kübeln regen, findet das ganze nicht statt ...

Bis dahin,
verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juk (6. August 2005)

Aufgrund des Sauwetters bin ich auf jeden Fall raus. Hoffe man kann das mal nachholen.


----------



## Gerrit (6. August 2005)

Moin!

Vielleicht sollte ich morgen mal ne Schreibpause einlegen und auch mal wieder ne Runde radeln 

Wann wird denn entschieden, ob das morgen startet? 

Harry, bist du mittlerweile wasserfest? 


gerrit


----------



## vijoka (6. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ohne den einen oder anderen Schauer wird es wohl nicht gehen, aber solange es  kein Dauerregen ist, bin ich gern dabei!  
11:00 Uhr geht klar.
Bis morgen!
Joachim

Bitte evtl. Absage bis spätestens 10:00 Uhr


----------



## Gerrit (6. August 2005)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Will ja nicht zum Bremsklotz werden...




Den mach' ich dann morgen, kannst ruhig mitkommen 

gerrit


----------



## Marec (6. August 2005)

Ich werde morgen auf jeden Fall kommen...

Gruß


----------



## Sir G (6. August 2005)

Je nach Wetterlage bin ich auch dabei   

Gruß,
Sergey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (7. August 2005)

Werde morgen auch kommen, wenn's nicht wieder Kühe regnet!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ouchylove (7. August 2005)

Bis um 11:00 Uhr  bei mir scheint die Sonne ...


----------



## ouchylove (7. August 2005)

Bei mir regnet es seit geraumer zeit katzen und Hunde ... daher bin ich raus, wenn nicht die Sonne wieder lacht ...


----------



## Gerrit (7. August 2005)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Bis um 11:00 Uhr  bei mir scheint die Sonne ...






			
				ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir regnet es seit geraumer zeit katzen und Hunde ... daher bin ich raus, wenn nicht die Sonne wieder lacht ...





Wat nu?

So'n paar kleine Schauer werden uns die Sache schon nicht vermiesen. Zudem schult Modder die Fahrtechnik 


Wäre nett, wenn die finale An- / Absage bis 10 gemacht wird. 150km für nix fahren fänd' ich blöd....


gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (7. August 2005)

Moin!

11:00 Uhr schaffe ich sowieso nicht, bin gerade mit dem Frühstück durch!

Und wegen dem unbeständigem Wetter werde ich daher auch lieber 'ne Runde vor der eigenen Haustür drehen.


----------



## John Rico (7. August 2005)

So, hier in Harburg sind gerade 12 ° und leichter Regen.

Für ne kleinere Runde wär ich zu haben, so um 2 Stunden, aber auf 4 Stunden Schlammschlacht habe ich nicht so viel Lust.

Da's jetzt bei einigen aber schon knapp mit der Anreise wird, sagen wir 12:00 KH? Wäre zu zweit (nein, bin nicht schizophren   )


Fährt denn jetzt überhaupt noch jemand???


----------



## kiddykorn (7. August 2005)

11:00Uhr geht gar nicht!!

Ich werde jetzt erstmal Früstücken und dann so gegen 11:15 mal aus dem Fenster schauen und mich dann spontan entscheiden!

Aber Lust hätte ich schon!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Gerrit (7. August 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> ...  'ne Runde vor der eigenen Haustür drehen.



...dito...

 


gerrit


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (7. August 2005)

hallo ihr alle,

habe gerade mit ande und silvi telefoniert, in Harburg regnet es in stroemen.

also, bis demnaechst!

gruss
Doris


----------



## John Rico (7. August 2005)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jetzt erstmal Früstücken und dann so gegen 11:15 mal aus dem Fenster schauen und mich dann spontan entscheiden!


Bei mir ist das kein Problem, aber Sir G hat ne Stunde Anfahrtszeit, das müßtest du dann mit einrechnen...


Dann auch gleich auf diesem Wege "Danke" für die Antwort und die Mäntel   
Falls Dienstag auch ins Wasser fällt, kann ich mir die auch gerne abholen, so weit ist das ja nicht mit dem Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (7. August 2005)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr alle,
> 
> habe gerade mit ande und silvi telefoniert, in Harburg regnet es in stroemen.
> 
> ...


Dann wohnen die in einem anderen Harburg   
Hier ist es momentan trocken und sonst nur leichter Regen, hält sich wirklich in Grenzen!


----------



## kiddykorn (7. August 2005)

OK dann mal los in den Dreck  !
Ich bin 12:00 an der Hütte.

Bis gleich.
Christian


----------



## Sir G (7. August 2005)

aaah, um 12. schaff ich nicht ganz.. erst gegen 10 bis 20 nach..


----------



## John Rico (7. August 2005)

OK, bis gleich


----------



## Rabbit (7. August 2005)

Mahlzeit!

Und, wie war es in Harburg? Sollte das Wetter widererwartend genau so gut gewesen sein wie hier im NO von HH (Ahrensburg), dann ist mir eine Tour in den HaBes entgangen. Ich jedenfalls bin zwischen 11:00h und 13:30h bei herrlichem, überwiegend sonnigem Wetter eine kleine Tour durch die Wälder hier in Südstormarn gefahren 
Und derzeit scheint immer noch die Sonne!

Schei$$ Wetterbericht 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## kiddykorn (7. August 2005)

So das haben wir geschafft!

Die Tour war richtig schön! Kein Regen, die Wege (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) gut fahrbar.

Wir sind zu viert gestartet und sind ca. 3 Stunden gefahren der Kollege SIR G hat auch wieder Fotos gemacht und wird sie sicher nachher noch einstellen.

An alle die zuhause geblieben sind:

Bei dem Wetter hätten wir sogar noch Eis essen fahren können  wenn uns jemand so dreckig in sein Lokal gelassen hätte!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## svenissimo (7. August 2005)

Hallo,
das mit den Bodenverhältnissen und dem Wetter kann ich nur bestätigen. Bis auf 1 oder 2 riesen Schlammlöcher war der Boden super und geregnet hats auch nicht. Ein Kumpel und ich waren von 11-15 Uhr unterwegs


----------



## Gerrit (7. August 2005)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour war richtig schön! Kein Regen, die Wege (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) gut fahrbar.



Wie sich das gehört: Das Glück ist mit den Mutigen 

Mir war's ein zu wackelig - die ganze Gurkerei und denn fällt's evtl. doch flach...der Himmel sah von hier echt nach Weltuntergang aus. Muss aber wohl etwas südlich von Harburg runtergegangen sein.



gerrit


----------



## kiddykorn (7. August 2005)

svenissimo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das mit den Bodenverhältnissen und dem Wetter kann ich nur bestätigen. Bis auf 1 oder 2 riesen Schlammlöcher war der Boden super und geregnet hats auch nicht. Ein Kumpel und ich waren von 11-15 Uhr unterwegs



Ward Ihr die beiden die noch in der Kärntner Hütte gesessen haben auf einen Isotonischen Durstlöscher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vijoka (7. August 2005)

So, nun ist unter der Matschkruste auch wieder ein MTB zum Vorschein gekommen  
War ne schöne Tour, richtig schön griffig der Boden  
Zumindest kam von oben kein weiteres Naß mehr hinzu!
Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer!

Gruß auch an Marek, hoffentlich läßt Dein Schaltwerk noch verwenden!

Zum Eisessen gehen wir dann nächstes Mal  

Joachim


----------



## svenissimo (7. August 2005)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ward Ihr die beiden die noch in der Kärntner Hütte gesessen haben auf einen Isotonischen Durstlöscher?



Erraten. Die beiden waren wir


----------



## kiddykorn (7. August 2005)

svenissimo schrieb:
			
		

> Erraten. Die beiden waren wir



So gehört sich das!!!


----------



## Marec (7. August 2005)

Danke Joachim,

werde ich morgen sehen. Ich habe Euch wirklich beneidet, das Wetter war ja echt noch richtig gut, im Gegensatz zum Morgen meine ich. Hatte mich schon die ganze Zeit auf die Tour gefreut, aber nööö... sollte nicht sein.
Naja, nächsten Sonntag nächster Versuch... auch wenns schneien sollte.

Gruß


----------



## Sir G (7. August 2005)

So, mein Bike ist wieder sauber, was im Magen hab ich auch, hatte jetzt endlich Zeit, mich mit den Fotos zu beschäftigen...

War ne schöne Tour mit ein paar rutschigen Wurzeln, Sandbänken und Schlammlöchern, die nicht jeder gemeistert hat     Ach, und ein Baum war da ja auch noch   . 
Das Tempo war zwar nicht Sonntagnachmittagausflugindienaturtypisch, aber im Rahmen, hat Spass gemacht   

>>Fotos<<


----------



## Nuckelhamster (7. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin der Co. von svenissimo... (das reimt sich ja sogar).

Das war heute unsere erste große gemeinsame "Geländefahrt"..Ganz nett.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal in den HaBe´s.

Hier unsere Fotos.
 

P.S.: Bilder erstmal nur "wild" hochgeladen. Bessere Beschreibung folgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Rico (8. August 2005)

Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> ... War ne schöne Tour mit ein paar rutschigen Wurzeln, Sandbänken und Schlammlöchern, die nicht jeder gemeistert hat


 OK, OK, ich gestehe!   Aber ne Rolle vorwärts ist auch ne Möglichkeit, einen Downhill runter zu kommen...   




			
				Sir G schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ach, und ein Baum war da ja auch noch   .


 Das war ich (diesmal) aber nicht! Wer hat sich denn im Busch verirrt?


War auf jeden Fall ne schöne Tour, hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Und das Wetter war zwischenzeitlich richtig sommerlich, kaum zu glauben bei dem Morgen!
Nur das ständige Bike-entschlammen geht mir bei dem Wetter langsam etwas auf den Zeiger. Aber was soll's, irgendwas ist ja immer!


----------



## Rabbit (8. August 2005)

John Rico schrieb:
			
		

> Nur das ständige Bike-entschlammen geht mir bei dem Wetter langsam etwas auf den Zeiger. Aber was soll's, irgendwas ist ja immer!


Kleiner Tip: Bei der derzeit vorherrschenden Wetterlage und den daraus resultierenden Bodenbedingungen solltet ihr nicht unbedingt zum Karstein runterfahren! Je südlicher man nämlich kommt, desto schlammiger wird's!
Man kann auch schöne Touren in/um die Haake, dem Appenbüttler Forst und die Fischbeker Heide fahren 
Das schont auf jeden Fall das Material!

Greets,
Harry


----------



## Sir G (8. August 2005)

@ John Rico


> Wer hat sich denn im Busch verirrt?


Also ich war es auf jeden fall nicht...


----------

